# I'm getting very concerned



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Got a package from Nate today with the following note:

Mr. Klugs

I am sorry. I was not a victim of your chemical warfare bombs. I saw the fallout. Others have told me this is necessary and I must comply with their wishes.

I'm Sorry,
Anony-Mouse
(I think that is right)

P.S. I have included one of each of my favorite smokes at the time to wash down the flavor.

Nate thanks for the cigars. The 2 that are not DuQue's. I had one of these and they ummm could be better.










Raney? If it would fit I would change your CUT to Fighting Rooster-Generic for Tootsie Pop. Please let this be all there is.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

You smoked one of the DuQue's allready? Thats impressive.

Tell me how you like the other two. I love them but havn't heard what other people think of them.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nathan said:


> You smoked one of the DuQue's allready? Thats impressive.
> 
> Tell me how you like the other two. I love them but havn't heard what other people think of them.


I will. An it was only a part of one of a DuQue's. u Forgot about these. Smelling it now has a pipe tobacco odor to it.

What can I say except... Nathan I still have both Tamborils and Cremosa Cubanos. Now I have your address. Batton down the hatches.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Umm I am moving tomorrow? :r

Me: (Think he bought it?)
Me: (Definatly, he is probably still a little loopy from the DuQue)

Did I say that outloud?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Way to go Nathan! That deserves some ring gauge!


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the ring guage!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Is the HdM a Sabroso vitola Nathan? I had one of those a couple weeks ago and enjoyed the heck out of it.

-Matt-


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm a bit uneducated...

DuQue = Cremosa (in quality)?? :BS


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I'm a bit uneducated...
> 
> DuQue = Cremosa (in quality)?? :BS


Higher in quality - but you can tell they had bad intentions. These are even in nice glass tubos. Probably some sort of govt. regulation to protect the ozone layer.

Nathan - it was nice of you to send the cigars. (the other ones) Thank you again.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

No problem, it was the least I could do for the DuQue's 

And it is a HdM Largo Elegant. I enjoy them alot, especially for the price. They are now my everyday smoke because they are so cheap


----------



## Anon-y-mouse (Mar 22, 2005)

I shall now proceed to rub my hands together and repeat 'excellent' very nefariously to myself. The fool Klugs has been reduced to a mere evaluation exercise for the initiatory phase of my ninja training regimen.

Nathan - high marks for target acquisition,but your politeness would be better saved for the sceptic cleaning crew. Now write me a five hundred word essay on the importance of treating Klugs with the mockery he deserves!


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Anon-y-mouse said:


> I shall now proceed to rub my hands together and repeat 'excellent' very nefariously to myself. The fool Klugs has been reduced to a mere evaluation exercise for the initiatory phase of my ninja training regimen.
> 
> Nathan - high marks for target acquisition,but your politeness would be better saved for the sceptic cleaning crew. Now write me a five hundred word essay on the importance of treating Klugs with the mockery he deserves!


 :r :r


----------



## AnonyBomber (May 31, 2005)




----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Ahhh HEAD - I haven't thought about that in a while.


i dont think that came out right.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

AnonyBomber said:


>


Wow I don't get that


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I think DJ had the right idea to gauge you for getting Klugsie with a rocket. More coming.

As for not getting the post above yours, look at problems and suggestions..

-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Wow I don't get that


You must have been married more than.... 2 weeks I guess. :r

Past indiscretions never go away with this crowd.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the RG boosts


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I looked over that picture for a bit but didn't notice that.

That is funny now that I notice it. Nonono I'm not married  I am just a college kid


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Whew!!! Just checked the porch. No big pile of boxes containing nasty cigars. Nathan you had me worried. Fighting Rooster-generic for tootsie pop must have put you up to this.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I will not tell you who put me up to this! My sources will be kept secret. For now lets call this person deepthroat, and I may decide to reveal my source approximatly 30 years later.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

between the 'fighting rooster-generic for tootsie pop' and deepthroat references, I think I'm the one who should be getting nervous.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Hahaha


----------

